# First one over 5lbs....6lbs 14oz



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

really excited about this fish. im 27 and havent caught one over 5lbs. but that monkey is now long gone. She weighs in at 6lbs 14oz. She was 26" long with a girth of 17" normally that would be about an 8-9lb bass but the ones in the lake are skinny. I have been fishing this place for about 5 years now. The best part is i got her on my favorite bait...a buzzbait. This weather has them a little messed up is is in pre-spawn mode but that worked out in my favor so im not complaining. On to the pics....dont mind the goofy looking guy holding her. 

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq320/jesse1378/IMG952419.jpg

http://i459.photobucket.com/albums/qq320/jesse1378/IMG952978.jpg

That was the 3rd fish i caught on that brand new buzzbait. It will now be retired and placed in the mouth of the fiberglass replica i will be having made. So yes, she was released. im pretty sure i caught this fish about 2 years ago in the post-spawn im going to check my pics to see if the knotch on her tail matches. she was 4lbs 2oz then i believe.


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

nice hog. I hope for many more like that this year...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That is one fine fish to be proud of. Congrats.


----------



## AV8TR (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice fish, especially with this crazy weather.


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks guys. im still excited about her lol.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice bass for sure. Ive told myself first bass over 10 lbs is for sure going to get mounted. 
Was that in FL? You look military, was that home on leave?


----------



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice bass. Nothing like watching the water explode when using top water baits.


----------



## Lil Curve (Feb 23, 2011)

Hell, I would be jumping for joy if I had that sweet hog on my line. Congrat to ya. It's always nice getting a nice fish like that into the boat. I hope you catch many more just like that one and bigger.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Neo (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats on the personal best! It's the best feeling in the world to reach down and lip one of those big girls and your whole hand fits in her mouth with room to spare.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice!!!! Way ta catch the gals!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thats a hawg!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

awesome fish, good job. Congrats!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks guys. Yes im military, stationed at Eglin. caught her on base. It was a crazy fight all the way around. came up and hit, set the hook and the reel popped off the rod to i was trying to hold it against the rod and reel at the same time. came up twice but didnt look that big i fugured 3lbs and with the reel being funky that's why it felt heavy so i did my normal drag out the water on shore just to get her back in the water quick well i did that and saw how big and instantly the buzzbait popped out and smacked me lol. dropped the rod and jumped on her like a fumbled football lol. my buddy had just left and i didnt have a scale or stringer or anything. called him and he ran to walmart to get a scale. i ended up taking my belt off and using that as a stringer. so we share some time down by the water...awww... lol it was ment to be see was perfect swam away quickly never rooled on her side. she be spwning soon and ill try to get her again on a buzzbait in the post spawn...maybe she will drop to 5lbs so i can get that patch too lol....yes i went to BPS and bought the 6lber patch.


----------



## Triton1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## RippinLipz (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice Fish man! I work on Eglin too where did you catch that hawg? I have caught several nice ones on weekly pond over the years, but have never had any luck on Memorial lake or any where else? Also I'm kinda jealous, I have never caught a fish on a buzz bait. I'm sure it was a rush.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice!!! Congrats man that is awesome.


----------

